# Is my male dog nesting?



## JA1320 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 5 month old male miniature dachshund. For the past couple weeks he has been showing signs of what almost seems like nesting. He'll carry around this one toy and whine, then he'll hide under his bed, a blanket, just anything to hide it. And he also will dig in his bed while holding this toy in his mouth. I have previously owned 2 male dachshunds who never presented this odd behavior. Has anyone ever encountered this behavior with their male dog?


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

My terrier does this with almost all his toys or bones. I never thought to much about it though just find it amusing..

My dog doesn't wine though and seems happy when he is doing it.


----------



## Kirbytex (Dec 14, 2007)

We have a 1 year old dachshund mix that does that too. He whines and hides his "chewies". He usually hides it 2 or 3 times before he is satisfied. He also will keep a treat in his mouth where you can't see it and then hide it when you aren't looking. My mom was cleaning up her closet about a week after he stayed with her and found a treat between some towels. My husband says the dog remembers his street days(all 4 weeks lol) and is saving for hard times.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It's prey behavior. Cats will do the same thing.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

My dachshund did it all the time, with toys, pillows, the couch, outside with bugs and the poor frogs and when we would go to bed, digging is in their nature. his favorite was the nice damp towel of my head. He would hide dog food, and you would see him eatting something and have to go make sure it was not something bad, only to find out it was food.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Does it look like this? If so, I'm with Tooney, it's part of the prey sequence.


----------

